# Do Green Terrors Make Good Wet Pets??



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

I want a fun and interactive fish. I was thinking of a Flowerhorn until now but I like the Green Terror's coloring so much better. I just haven't heard anyone say the thing about GT's that are said about FH's.


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

GT's are SA cichlids. Ask a mod to get this moved over there.
Do have a soft spot for GT's.

A current thread asking similar (in SA section): http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=202016


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

They make good wet pets---especially males, once they put some size on. Watch the tank at your LFS....choose the largest, most outgoing/ belligerent one. It will usually be the most colorful too.

You can keep other "dither" fish with them, if your tank is large enough...and that will help make them even more outgoing. Just choose a non-threatening/ non-territorial species that is too large to be eaten...and fast swimming. Silver Dollars work well.

If you want just a single GT with no other fish---feed very small amounts of food (like 1 pellet)....but very frequently, so your GT learns that it will probably get fed whenever you come by.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

oldcatfish said:


> They make good wet pets---especially males, once they put some size on. Watch the tank at your LFS....choose the largest, most outgoing/ belligerent one. It will usually be the most colorful too.
> 
> You can keep other "dither" fish with them, if your tank is large enough...and that will help make them even more outgoing. Just choose a non-threatening/ non-territorial species that is too large to be eaten...and fast swimming. Silver Dollars work well.
> *
> If you want just a single GT with no other fish---feed very small amounts of food (like 1 pellet)....but very frequently, so your GT learns that it will probably get fed whenever you come by.*


Good info for any wet pet. I'm going to try this with my FH.


----------



## Moody Fish (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine was a superb wet pet. He had a 90 with six spotted dollars and he was always out and about. I miss him as he was a colourful fish with great personality. Here is a pic of him.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

loved my GT he was a total glass banger. Really hated my daughter. lol


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

chrispyweld said:


> loved my GT he was a total glass banger. Really hated my daughter. lol


I've seen lots of glass bangers at locally owned pet stores, but my two (One I still own) were purchased at a chain store and are much more docile.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

never seen a high grade flowerhorn eh?

regardless, Gold Saums, as well as Silver, make very good wet pets.


----------

